# Long Range Archery moving to Holland?



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I saw a sign on the way to work saying Long Range Archery was moving to Holland. 

Can anyone confirm this?

Being from Holland, I think it's cool!


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Sunday was there last day at the Muskegon store. I think they said the new store in Holland would open up the second week of August? They had a "clearance sale" at Muskegon store last week, which brought their price's down to about what everyone else normally charge's.


----------



## swamptromper (Sep 10, 2006)

Where was the sign ?

It would be nice to have a full service shop and range in this city.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Matt V said:


> They had a "clearance sale" at Muskegon store last week, which brought their price's down to about what everyone else normally charge's.


Snap


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Welcome to overpriced products and services with a frown and attitude! :lol:


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

swamptromper said:


> Where was the sign ?
> 
> It would be nice to have a full service shop and range in this city.


 
Facing highway 31 across the highway from the west shore mall.


----------



## Limbender (Sep 13, 2006)

From what I understand it is under new ownership but some of the employees are making the move. The store is on Van Ommen Drive and James St on the west side of 31.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Limbender said:


> From what I understand it is under new ownership but some of the employees are making the move. The store is on Van Ommen Drive and James St on the west side of 31.


I knew they were moving, but I never heard they were changing owners?

Doesn't Steve still own it?

Ryan


----------



## PPTMMT (May 12, 2011)

Will they be open tomorrow? I heard from someone that they were trying to open aug. 8 but have their grand opening aug 20th? Can someone confirm that they will be open on the 8th?


----------



## Limbender (Sep 13, 2006)

I was told by a source close to it all that it is a new owner but Steve will be running the store. Not sure about the 8th. Grand opening is the 20th.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PPTMMT (May 12, 2011)

Hm.. i might have to drive out there and see if they are open.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

I drive by it every day, it looks like they are still working on the building.


----------



## Spartans8989 (Jan 28, 2009)

I always had pretty good service and luck when it was in twin lake. I'm happy to finally have a shop like that in Holland. Been a long time coming. Even considered trying to start my own at one time or another.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Limbender said:


> I was told by a source close to it all that it is a new owner but Steve will be running the store. Not sure about the 8th. Grand opening is the 20th.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ditto, but he'll only be running it for a few months during the transition phase.


----------



## SAINTDANIEL (Dec 18, 2010)

stopped by there today,it is NOT open yet.


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

The new owner would be better served if he kept Mr. Grumpy from doing any customer service work. 

Here's hoping more people find out that Hesperia Sport Shop is the better choice in this neck of the woods anyway...


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

mcfish said:


> The new owner would be better served if he kept Mr. Grumpy from doing any customer service work.
> 
> Here's hoping more people find out that Hesperia Sport Shop is the better choice in this neck of the woods anyway...


Been into Hesperia once when I was searching for a draw module for an old PSE Mach pro that I had. They had all the modules I needed and didn't charge me a dime. Of course I had to go through the store and buy some things I always seem to never have enough of to make up for it. But I couldn't believe how nice of a place that was. Never even heard of it until I saw it in the PSE dealer list. 

I haven't been there since, mainly because its outta the way for me. But you mentioning it now, I may have to take a trip down there one of these days before season to stock up on stuff.


----------

